# Obama is a closet Muslim...



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i have no doubts........

Obama's Islamic Envoy Quoted Defending Man Charged With Aiding Terrorists

FOXNews.com

President Obama's new envoy to the Organization of Islamic Conference, Rashad Hussain, is at the center of a controversy over remarks attributed to him defending a man who later pleaded guilty to conspiring to aid a terrorist group

print email share recommend (1)

Rashad Hussain, President Obama's new envoy to the Organization of Islamic Conference, and Sami al-Arian, who pleaded guilty in 2006 to conspiracy to aid a terrorist organization. (FNC/AP)
President Obama's new envoy to the Organization of Islamic Conference, Rashad Hussain, is at the center of a controversy over remarks attributed to him defending a man who later pleaded guilty to conspiring to aid a terrorist group.

The Washington Report on Middle East Affairs quoted Hussain in 2004 as calling Sami al-Arian the victim of "politically motivated persecutions" after al-Arian, a university professor, was charged in 2003 with heading U.S. operations of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad.

The United States has designated the Palestinian Islamic Jihad as a foreign terrorist group as far back as 1997. At the time of al-Arian's arrest, then Attorney General John Ashcroft called it "one of the most violent terrorist organizations in the world."

Al-Arian pleaded guilty in 2006 to conspiracy to aid Palestinian Islamic Jihad and was sentenced to more than four years in prison.

The White House says the controversial remarks defending al-Arian two years earlier were made by his daughter -- not by Hussain. Both were part of a panel discussion at a Muslim Students Association conference, but the reporter covering the event told Fox News she stands by the quotes she attributed to Hussain, who was a Yale Law student and an editor of the Yale Law Journal.

LIVESHOTS: He Said, She Said

The Web version of the 2004 article in the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs was later edited to delete all of Hussain's comments. Editor Delinda Hanley told Fox News she believes the change was made in February 2009, though she does not recall who requested the edit.

Hanley remembered telling the group's webmaster: "Let's just take out the quotes since they have been attributed to the wrong speaker."

Hanley suggested to another media outlet that the comments attributed to Hussain were actually made by Sami al-Arian's daughter, Laila, who also attended the event. But the author of the piece, Shereen Kandil, told Fox News that she would never confuse the two people.

"If I quoted someone, it's because they said it," she said, adding that she no longer works for the magazine and was surprised to learn of the changes.

The White House also attributes the quotes to Laila al-Arian.

A White House official who talked with Hussain on Tuesday said he acknowledged attending the event to discuss civil rights in a post-9/11 world but has "no recollection" when it comes to the comments attributed to him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Voter remorse is only beginning. This man hid many things from those who voted for him. It is a mystery to me why everyone could not see him for what he really is. The evidence was overwhelming yet it was as if many were in some sort of political stupor. I guess latte liberals were suffering GW derangement.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

This Obama bum can't stay out of trouble for 5 minutes. :bop:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Voter remorse is only beginning. This man hid many things from those who voted for him. It is a mystery to me why everyone could not see him for what he really is. The evidence was overwhelming yet it was as if many were in some sort of political stupor. I guess latte liberals were suffering GW derangement.


The latte liberals didn't get Obama elected, the independents did, well them and a bunch of college kids who knew job prospects were not good and figured Obama would just take care of them. Most people didn't vote for Obama as much as they voted against the republicans and the lack of leadership or new direction on the economy. Obama wasn't that great of a candidate, as bad as Bush was if Obama was any good he would have won in a landslide. Republicans were taking advice from people who are no better than franks or pelosi.

Obama made a whole bunch of promises he hasn't kept. His achievements have been minimal, given the fact that his party controls the hill the results have been pathetic. Iran is worse, the economy is worse, the trade deficit and budget deficits are worse, nothing on healthcare reform, nothing on immigration, and little on finance reforms. I can't remember where I saw this, I am thinking Lou Dobbs, anyway it was something along the lines of Moveon.org raised so much money for democrats that they were going to push their agendas through. Hopefully that group goes away permanently too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank God that Obama has accomplished little. If he had accomplished any more this nation would perhaps not exist.

Your right about who put Obama in office. Every year the college students in South Korea demonstrate and want the south to join North Korea. It's normally college freshmen that know everything. Often by the time they are seniors they understand that they don't posses all the knowledge of the universe. The latte liberal comment was for the "coffee shop intellectuals". You know, sort of like college freshmen.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

"*The latte liberals didn't get Obama elected, the independents did, well them and a bunch of college kids who knew job prospects were not good and figured Obama would just take care of them. *"

Don't forget to to add the blacks that never voted before and will probably never vote again.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

whistler312 said:


> "*The latte liberals didn't get Obama elected, the independents did, well them and a bunch of college kids who knew job prospects were not good and figured Obama would just take care of them. *"
> 
> Don't forget to to add the blacks that never voted before and will probably never vote again.


At least not without ACORN!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The tone on this board has been funny over the past 16 months.

We have gone from Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to this country AND we are all screwed b.c he is going to push through his agenda to....

Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to this country AND we are lucky we aren't all screwed b.c he couldn't push through his agenda.

Next will be....

Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to this country AND we would have been screwed if he had pushed through all of his agenda.

It is fun to see such "well rounded" individuals buy 100% into "the sky is falling" hype and now realize, that while things are bad, they aren't having to dodge pieces of the atmosphere just quite yet.

The saga continues.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the last theme?......."we told you so"....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> Next will be....
> 
> Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to this country AND we would have been screwed if he had pushed through all of his agenda.


I sure hope you are right Gooseguy. His failure to implement his agenda IS good for this country. Getting rid of every sitting politician in DC and replacing them all would be a good start also IMO.

As embarrassing as Obama has been I'm surprised to see that there are a few Obama lovers out there not hiding.


----------

